# Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) - Juice Reviews



## phanatik (8/6/15)

Has anyone tried the NCV Juices?

I have a bottle of Max VG which i'm trying out and will post here, but was just wondering if anyone else has tried these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (8/6/15)

I really like Milked, on my second bottle now.

Been vaping the RedRish(6mg) on and off as well. Not yet made my mind up about it, gives me a crazy throat hit from 25w up on a 0.7ohm(Delta2) and 0.5ohm(RDA) build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (8/6/15)

The milk is damn nice and on par with some of the premium juices i have been vaping, its really smooth and the flavor is excellent now if only i can get the fruit loops flavored one and they can start making a lemon sponge cake one like the cloud company sky one i will be a happy chappy. ( @Vapington please take note and make us a lemon one )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/6/15)

I have the StrawBshake in 3mg and it's vry nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (8/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I have the StrawBshake in 3mg and it's vry nice


 still need to get that one to but vapeking only had the milked everything sold out at vapecon


----------



## Devaper (8/6/15)

Fruloop is my favourite to vape. 2nd is strawBshake! Both insane! Smoothest vape light throat hit when wattage is a bit high. Milked took time to get use to. But also a not to bad at all Id be happy with a bulk box supply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

The NCV juices are all fantastic, and quite unique. Bear in mind that they are high VG (80/20) and as such needs to be vaped with the right equipment and power - they work best with good airflow (RDAs like Dark Horse/Mutation X/Doge/etc or dual coil RTAs like the Goblin/Goliath/Silverplay/etc) and decent power (Mech's at around 0.4 or Regulated devices at around 20-60W, depending on coil). Of course a lot will depend on your specific tastes as well.

Once you find that sweet spot though they are simply stunning - world class juice produced locally

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## andro (13/6/15)

Guys dont want to offend anybody and just asking advice.
I used milked , strawshake and fruloop.
Reo , 1 ohm fresh battery in cyclone atty silica wick, and the same but 17 w on kay4 1ohm .jap cotton 
Forgot to add A derringer 0.5 ohm at 30 w jap cotton as well .
I cant get any of these juice to perform properly. I really dont get any flavour of it , an example milked has more a strawberry flavour that strawshake but all of them are really doll. Any suggestion ?
Please remember im not attacking any vendor or anybody just want to get the same experience people are talking about

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/6/15)

andro said:


> Guys dont want to offend anybody and just asking advice.
> I used milked , strawshake and fruloop.
> Reo , 1 ohm fresh battery in cyclone atty silica wick, and the same but 17 w on kay4 1ohm .jap cotton
> Forgot to add A derringer 0.5 ohm at 30 w jap cotton as well .
> ...



I got the same from Milked and Stwabshake. Flavour is a bit muted. Being high VG I presume they meant for dripping so on a dripper they went at low ohms the juice almost broke down. It tasted like they where cooking a bit. At higher ohms the flavour just wasn't there IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/6/15)

I have the StrawBshake, and it really shines in the Derringer at 0.3 ohm and below. Try dropping the Derringer to 0.4 ohm minimum, 3mm ID coils. Also, I use Dischem cotton balls, Jap cotton tastes funny to me with any juice, might be worth a shot, and it's a cheap wicking material if it doesn't an out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Barak (13/6/15)

Fruloops is probably my favourite local juice at the moment (Please get more stock). It is a bit muted, but as mentioned elsewhere in this thread, they shine on a dripper. I run it at 30w on a 0.5ohm stock atlantis coil and it gives me more than enough flavour. I think a big part of that is the atlantis itself. 

The StrawBshake i am not a fan of. Its ok in the dripper and i cant stand it in a tank. But it think i am just over strawberry flavours. After i first got it, i let it steep for about 2 weeks, that brought out the flavour a bit more. so now im keeping it for when all my other juices are running low to get me to the next order. Next i will give the milked a shot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (13/6/15)

Ok I will try help you guys struggling. If you want to get the best out of them you are going to have to vape them in the right setup. Aim for a warm, dense vape setup thats where they will shine. I do not water down my juice at all so its very thick which means that you really need to have a setup that wicks very efficiently. If the wick doesnt keep up you end up with a weak flavour because the juice is not actually getting to the coil fast enough because of the viscosity. Its like when your tank gets really empty or a wick starts getting dry and you start getting less flavour - same thing is happening. Once you get the right setup you will be smiling. 

Here are some recommended setups:

Drippers (build around 0.3 ohms) 
Dual coil RTAs (warm, dense vapor helps) ie. Goliath, goblin, billow v2 etc
Subohm tanks used at the recommended wattages
Temp sensing setups can work really well

You are welcome to PM me for me tips or advice if you need.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## andro (13/6/15)

Vapington said:


> Ok I will try help you guys struggling. If you want to get the best out of them you are going to have to vape them in the right setup. Aim for a warm, dense vape setup thats where they will shine. I do not water down my juice at all so its very thick which means that you really need to have a setup that wicks very efficiently. If the wick doesnt keep up you end up with a weak flavour because the juice is not actually getting to the coil fast enough because of the viscosity. Its like when your tank gets really empty or a wick starts getting dry and you start getting less flavour - same thing is happening. Once you get the right setup you will be smiling.
> 
> Here are some recommended setups:
> 
> ...


thanks to take your time for this explanation. will try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (17/7/15)

Even though I am a more fruity than milky kind of guy, the strawberry shake was awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (17/7/15)

I bought ncv fruloops 1.5 recently so I could compare it to my own flavour. Unfortunately it tasted like buttery popcorn( which I began to enjoy) I'm just a little confused if maybe I got a bad batch.


----------



## Vapington (17/7/15)

Thats very odd. I tested the batches and they were fine. What setup are you using it on may I ask? Should definitely not be getting popcorn flavour haha!


----------



## Average vapor Joe (17/7/15)

Ok so I've used it in a subtank with a normal nickel coil. I've used it on a plumeveil dual macro coil .30 ohms on rDNA 40 30 watts. Velocity single 6 3 strand twisted then retwisted together .27 ohms. All taste pretty popcorny to me


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/15)

*strawBshake - 3mg

Disclaimer :*
As always - Taste is subjective, the impressions in this review are my own. You might have a different experience.

*VG / PG :*

80 / 20

*Device :*

eVic VT (using Temp Mode) – Silverplay V1 / Kayfun V4 Combo







*Coil Setup :*

Dual 31g Nickel - 8 wraps - 2mm - 0.07 ohm






*Wicking Material :*

Japanese Cotton

*Temp Control Setting :*

I found my sweet spot at 270'C - 40W






*Method of Vaping:*

Straight lung hits.

*Website Blurb :*

A luscious milkshake always goes down a treat! A blend of plump, juicy strawberries with thick, smooth ice cream with just a hint of sweetness.


*My Impressions :*

A thick, slightly tarty strawberry with a sweet milky cream flavor on the inhale. Exhale produces more sweet cream with a strawberry tart kicker.

*Final Notes :*

Very smooth juice with lovely creamy features. Mouth feels full on inhale, and if you close your eyes you almost get the feeling of actually taking a sip of strawberry milkshake. The slightly tarty finish you get on both inhale and exhale enhances the strawberries. No artificial or perfumey tastes here. I do get more of a sweet cream than an Ice cream vibe here, but man oh man is the cream smooth and divine. The sweetness also has a very (and I do mean VERY) slight vanilla taste to it. It feels as if there are layers to this juice - like the strawberries are floating on top of the milky smooth cream.

*Throat Hit :
*
No throat hit at all on 3mg
*
Cloud Production :
*
Clouds Galore (but then again we all know that high VG juice will produce ample amounts of the fluffy white stuff  )
*
You Might Also Like :
*
VooDoo Juice - Bloody Sunday
Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk
(I suspect MMM - Strawvana might fall here too, but I still need to review that. Will do a review on that next while the NCV is still fresh in my mind.  )
*
Avoid If :
*
Sweet / creamy / strawberries are not your thing
*
ADV?
*
Yes, Strawberry and Milkshake lovers will find this very appealing

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## method1 (30/7/15)

This isn't a very detailed review, just some impressions of NCV Milked & StrawBshake.

My first order was 0mg - by accident, thought I had ordered 6mg, and really enjoyed the very subtle but rewarding flavour profile of these juices, vaped through it in no time, and also discovered one very useful feature of the 0mg - it can rescue other juices very very well. This stuff is the ultimate mixer juice I've encountered so far. 

Bland custard vapes come to life with either of these added. 
Works wonders with certain cereal flavours that have gone overboard with the lemon/fruit circles flavour. 
So not only are they really tasty flavours, but great mixers that can really save some of those flavours you may have lying around 

That said I've found that I really like these in 0mg - I tried 6mg and the taste was completely different and not really to my liking. 
I haven't tried 3 or 1.5, but I've found total satisfaction with 0 so I'm not going to mess with the others.

So that's my two thumbs up for (0mg) Milked & StrawBshake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (31/7/15)

Thank you @baksteen8168 and @method1 for taking the time to share your experiences of the juices, really appreciate it! 
@method1 I agree with you that the 6mg juices give a slightly different experience - nicotine certainly adds a dimension to a juice juice - and my line was always intented on being more suited to low nicotine with soft (excl redrish which is a sharper flavour) subtle flavour profiles which are best at higher wattages and accompanied by some warmth and quite clearly nice to add to other juices to balance them out as they are not hard hitting in your face flavours - I wanted balance. 

Thanks again guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (10/8/15)

aaaand I shall be giving feedback on this very soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapington (10/8/15)

Hope you enjoy man. Good to see you!


----------



## Maxxis (24/8/15)

Ordered your whole range. Will give feedback soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (24/8/15)

Maxxis said:


> Ordered your whole range. Will give feedback soon.



Thank you  I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Maxxis (24/8/15)

Will post video reviews. I recently started doing juice reviews. Testing with 3 different devices. 

Will post one up tomorrow if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip (30/8/15)

*NCV - BURST*

I was blown away by the advertising the packaging of the product shown.. that was it I decided to get one.
I am one of those simple oaks who enjoys decent juice nothing too over the top but it must taste good.

This is my opinion, I will however say I am not the only one who has tried some of mine and I will say they share the same sentiments.

Pro's
Bottling is great for poring into any space
It is a thickish juice.

Cons
This is not a burst of flavour as advertised
The advert states A superb blend of sweet peaches and other fruits lying in whipped double cream laced with vanilla seeds.
*First off its not sweat its muted scents of peach and thats about it.
I am sitting with a peaches and cream from the US that I got for less than R100 thats 20 times better.
Jackson Vapor does a better job of peaches and cream.*

*One of the other let downs was the labeling arrived half pealed off the bottle from the person that sold it. 
It looked very tacky.
I will not buy this again, I might try NCV again I dont know.
I wanted to share my experience of this juice.*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Pixstar (30/8/15)

I agree with the flavour, it's subtle, but that's what I like about it actually. I enjoy it as an escape from the stronger juices. I also enjoy RedRish from NCV, have not tried the others yet.
Agreed with the bottles, I love them, easiest way to fill my Subtank Mini.
The label on my bottle is also peeling off, I think these bottles work better with full wrap labelling or perhaps even heat sealed...?
My 2c...


----------



## zadiac (30/8/15)

NCV's Milked and FruLoops are great. Haven't tried this one tho.


----------



## Noddy (30/8/15)

I am super in love with NCV Milked! Only one in the NCV range I've tried. Will definately buying some more this week.

Drop in in a drawer and pull it out after 3 months, maybe you'll like it then. Happened with more than one juice already in my vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/8/15)

Thank you for your honest opinion, @Philip. Not easy to give negative impressions of a juice, well done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Philip (30/8/15)

Ps i am using a billow2 0.43ohm coil powered by Evicvt


----------



## Philip (30/8/15)

Billow2 is opened all the way on the vents so its for flavour


----------



## Silver (30/8/15)

Hi @Philip 
Thanks for your review
I have moved your review post and subsequent posts to the existing NCV Juice Reviews thread.
(You had placed it in the local retailer reviews thread)

I also added NCV Burst to the top of your post because without the title of your previous thread, it was not clear which juice you were talking about while starting to read your post.

Apologies for amending - I hope you are okay with that. I would just like to keep all the reviews of the juices in their respective threads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (30/8/15)

Sorry to hear of your poor experience with one of our juices @Philip. Suprised to hear you had a lack of flavour and we do apologise for our labels. They do peel very easily and it was unfortunately not what we experienced on our sample labels so we are unsure why they worked so poorly on our final order. I would like to inform all of you that NCV is undergoing a huge change and we fully intend to blow you all away.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Philip (30/8/15)

Vapington said:


> Sorry to hear of your poor experience with one of our juices @Philip. Suprised to hear you had a lack of flavour and we do apologise for our labels. They do peel very easily and it was unfortunately not what we experienced on our sample labels so we are unsure why they worked so poorly on our final order. I would like to inform all of you that NCV is undergoing a huge change and we fully intend to blow you all away.


Allow me to have my viewpoint on your brand changed would you be prepared to send a sample after the change has been made i would really like to have a different experience from a well priced local juice?


----------



## Pixstar (30/8/15)

Hopefully you won't be changing the bottles...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (31/8/15)

From my own experience letting Burst steep definitely helps with the flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip (31/8/15)

How long 8 weeks?


VapeDude said:


> From my own experience letting Burst steep definitely helps with the flavour


----------



## VapeDude (31/8/15)

Philip said:


> How long 8 weeks?



Week and a bit seemed to help mine. Still not "bursting" with flavour though


----------



## Vapington (31/8/15)

Philip said:


> How long 8 weeks?


Burst is pre-steeped (as with all of liquid) for 1 month before going on the shelves. Not sure if your 8 weeks comment is serious or sarcastic but your bottle probably is 8 weeks steeped already

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeDude (31/8/15)

Vapington said:


> Burst is pre-steeped (as with all of liquid) for 1 month before going on the shelves. Not sure if your 8 weeks comment is serious or sarcastic but your bottle probably is 8 weeks steeped already



Ye it being a max VG I think every bit of steeping helps, so my week and a bit definitely made a difference, the peach is coming through allot more, the vanilla bean not so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip (31/8/15)

Vapington said:


> Burst is pre-steeped (as with all of liquid) for 1 month before going on the shelves. Not sure if your 8 weeks comment is serious or sarcastic but your bottle probably is 8 weeks steeped already


I was not being sarcastic just naive as to what different juices require steeping time wise. Please dont take offence to my statement


----------



## Maxxis (14/10/15)

Brand new from Northern Craft Vapes. Ripple. An orange popsicle with raspberry swirl.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (14/10/15)

Strawb review. Another new one from NCV. A delicious strawberry milk delight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (14/10/15)

Burst is back! But is it better than ever?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeDude (15/10/15)

Nice review dude keep it up. Subbed

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (15/10/15)

Thanks man. Really appreciate it.


----------



## GlacieredPyro (15/10/15)

Nice review brozef.

Glad to hear the flavor holds up after the switch from max vg. 
The old version didn't play nice in my tank so I'm stocked to try this.
The burst is my exclusive rda flavor. I also see the liquid is more clear than the classic.
This is a plus also. Means it's less likely to gunk my coils.

Only downside I see so far is the move away from the unicorn bottle.
Filling a tank with those damn pippets is a bloody pain.

But again nice review subbed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (15/10/15)

Not this one though. The pipet sucks up easily and about 4 squanks and a tank is full.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (15/10/15)

You like candy? Who doesn't like candy. This is just a ton of yummy in a big old bottle of passion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (15/10/15)

Milked. The cereal killer with milky goodness.


----------



## sabrefm1 (10/12/15)

got me some RedRish in 3mg, built a fresh coil on the subtank mini at 0.4 ohm. the flavour is definitely there, get a tingly strawberry candy vape. but i cant pull in long though it hits the throat a bit harsh. only on long pulls reaching to 3 sec or more the vapour coming in scratches the throat and begs to be exhaled leaving me wanting to cough every now and then. im going to let this steep. not sure if it will help or not, but got some other liquids to vape and going to set this aside for a few days. definitely something i wont order again tho


----------



## sabrefm1 (10/12/15)

this is my wicking method for high vg juices in the subtank, although my juice tunnels are dremmeled out a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (10/12/15)

would like to say thanks to @Vapington for pointing out to me the bottle of redrish i received was from the old stock. that explains the harsh throat hit i experienced. great to have excellent after sales support


----------



## Vapington (10/12/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> would like to say thanks to @Vapington for pointing out to me the bottle of redrish i received was from the old stock. that explains the harsh throat hit i experienced. great to have excellent after sales support



Again, we are sorry about that! We trust your experience will vastly improve with the new product on its way to you


----------



## sabrefm1 (14/12/15)

Vapington said:


> Again, we are sorry about that! We trust your experience will vastly improve with *the new product on its way to you*


@Vapington would like to know the status of this. haven't received any updates as yet


----------



## Vapington (14/12/15)

Check PM


----------



## theyettie (14/12/15)

I absolutely love the juice @Vapington and the crew at NCV make. Milked 3mg is my ADV, I go through something like 200ml a month... I really can't vouch for the other juices, but what I have in Milked is second to none. Not really helpful I suppose, I just felt like sticking up for Mike... 

I do however concur on what was said about their after sales support, they really care about their customers and will always sort you out if you have an issue.


----------



## Vapington (14/12/15)

theyettie said:


> I absolutely love the juice @Vapington and the crew at NCV make. Milked 3mg is my ADV, I go through something like 200ml a month... I really can't vouch for the other juices, but what I have in Milked is second to none. Not really helpful I suppose, I just felt like sticking up for Mike...
> 
> I do however concur on what was said about their after sales support, they really care about their customers and will always sort you out if you have an issue.



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Nova69 (27/12/15)

Device ipv3 li
What setup do you guys use for milked.I have a bottle and not getting much out of it.First tried it in the subtank and it tasted like cereal or marsmellow.Today it tastes like nothing same exact setup in the subtank ( 26g ss 0.5ohm 28w).I tried it in the sapor ( 24g ss 0.28ohm 70-80w) the juice seems to prefer higher W, but still no flavor.Can't be vapors tongue as I can taste all my other juice just fine.Getting my evic on Monday and test it with tc.My first toot on this juice I was like this will be another adv, help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vapington (27/12/15)

Hi there. Check your PM  @Nova69


----------



## Jebula999 (28/1/16)

Company: Northern Craft Vapes
Product Name: RedRish
Product Image: 



Reviewer: umm, me

Mod: Rolo RX200
Watts/Volts: 37W 255C on TC

Tank: UD Bellus
Coil Resistance: 0.26ohm SS
Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon V2

Strength: 3mg
Blend: 70/30
Price: R150 or R5/ml
Website: www.ncvapes.co.za

Website blurb: Addictive strawberry red licorice candy

Reviewer Notes: I'm not tasting strawberry but i can definitely taste red licorice. It is very smooth on inhale and on exhale you get a warm cinnamony vibe from it. Seems to be better at a warmer denser vape which brings out the full flavour. 

I find this flavour does come out better in my tank running TC rather than my dripper. In the dripper the flavours become so powerful you can't really pinpoint the flavour inside.

Similar to: N/A

Avoid if: You don't like red licorice

On the below ratings i will give this juice a solid 4: nomnomnom

1) blech : no nom at all
2) semi - nom : just a small bit of nom
3) nom : its nom
4) nomnomnom : very nom
5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

This juice is now in my *top 3* juices that i like. 

I would like to thank NCV for taking the effort to send me a new bottle of RedRish to make up for the old stock i received last year. This juice is definitely a winner now in my eyes and will definitely be vaping it again in future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie (28/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Company: Northern Craft Vapes
> Product Name: RedRish
> Product Image:
> View attachment 44344
> ...


very curious about this one you swayed me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (28/1/16)

Thanks for taking the time to review Redrish @Jebula999 and I look forward to hearing your thoughts on the other ones

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/2/16)

Just putting this out there but: the last thing I want to hear about a juice is how it needs a specific setup so it can 'shine'. Reality Check: If I am sitting in my lounge with a fewfew mates and I want to share a tank oor two out my bottle, i would be pretty embarrassed going "yeah mate this juice is great. You just dont kniw how tto vape it properly and you brought the wrong rig anyway. Mind if I wind you a coil or two?" 

This doesnt happen with a bottle of Looper. It doesnt vape in an elitist fashion. You can throw it in a cigalike and it will be great.

It seems logical to me to dial it in across the board.


----------



## Yiannaki (17/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just putting this out there but: the last thing I want to hear about a juice is how it needs a specific setup so it can 'shine'. Reality Check: If I am sitting in my lounge with a fewfew mates and I want to share a tank oor two out my bottle, i would be pretty embarrassed going "yeah mate this juice is great. You just dont kniw how tto vape it properly and you brought the wrong rig anyway. Mind if I wind you a coil or two?"
> 
> This doesnt happen with a bottle of Looper. It doesnt vape in an elitist fashion. You can throw it in a cigalike and it will be great.
> 
> It seems logical to me to dial it in across the board.



And if you had to compare the flavour of it in a "cigalike" vs a nicely set up tank/dripper? Would the flavour experience be the same? 

PS if you're Vaping looper in a "cigalike" you're doing it wrong

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just putting this out there but: the last thing I want to hear about a juice is how it needs a specific setup so it can 'shine'. Reality Check: If I am sitting in my lounge with a fewfew mates and I want to share a tank oor two out my bottle, i would be pretty embarrassed going "yeah mate this juice is great. You just dont kniw how tto vape it properly and you brought the wrong rig anyway. Mind if I wind you a coil or two?"
> 
> This doesnt happen with a bottle of Looper. It doesnt vape in an elitist fashion. You can throw it in a cigalike and it will be great.
> 
> It seems logical to me to dial it in across the board.


No, the rational thing is that it is logical that a juice will taste different (even if only nuances) in different setups. Different categories of juices need different power levels to accentuate different aromas to satisfy individual taste senses. E.g., for tart notes I stay at lowish power, but my mate prefers the more sweet notes in the same juice - so he goes higher power. And so on and so on......

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Vapington (17/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just putting this out there but: the last thing I want to hear about a juice is how it needs a specific setup so it can 'shine'. Reality Check: If I am sitting in my lounge with a fewfew mates and I want to share a tank oor two out my bottle, i would be pretty embarrassed going "yeah mate this juice is great. You just dont kniw how tto vape it properly and you brought the wrong rig anyway. Mind if I wind you a coil or two?"
> 
> This doesnt happen with a bottle of Looper. It doesnt vape in an elitist fashion. You can throw it in a cigalike and it will be great.
> 
> It seems logical to me to dial it in across the board.



Thanks for your message. If you followed our journey you would realise that we attended to the high VG issue by dropping our entire line and reworking it to 70VG/30PG - so we listened. Although nowadays vape gear is more than capable of handling high VG juice anyways.

So if you want - you can chuck some NCV in a cigalike and enjoy it no problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Great review @Jebula999

I got some Red Licorice for Valentines Day, and now this review convinced me, I need to try RedRish

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/2/16)

Vapington said:


> Thanks for your message. If you followed our journey you would realise that we attended to the high VG issue by dropping our entire line and reworking it to 70VG/30PG - so we listened. Although nowadays vape gear is more than capable of handling high VG juice anyways.
> 
> So if you want - you can chuck some NCV in a cigalike and enjoy it no problem


First a thanks for engaging on this thought. I actually do like your juice a lot. So you already have me personally as a customer. 
Please bear the following in mind though: Most people doing their monthly research are not going to read an entire thread on one mixologist. Perhaps an edit in an early post to point out what you have pointed out to me would be a good thing on this thread Sir. It will reflect upon your efforts much better I feel. 
If I hadnt tried your juice some of the early discussions might have put me off a little.


----------



## Andre (17/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just putting this out there but: the last thing I want to hear about a juice is how it needs a specific setup so it can 'shine'. Reality Check: If I am sitting in my lounge with a fewfew mates and I want to share a tank oor two out my bottle, i would be pretty embarrassed going "yeah mate this juice is great. You just dont kniw how tto vape it properly and you brought the wrong rig anyway. Mind if I wind you a coil or two?"
> 
> This doesnt happen with a bottle of Looper. It doesnt vape in an elitist fashion. You can throw it in a cigalike and it will be great.
> 
> It seems logical to me to dial it in across the board.


Ah, now I get the context. You were reacting to a post on the first page of this thread. The one below. I thought that was just a general remark.



Vapington said:


> Ok I will try help you guys struggling. If you want to get the best out of them you are going to have to vape them in the right setup. Aim for a warm, dense vape setup thats where they will shine. I do not water down my juice at all so its very thick which means that you really need to have a setup that wicks very efficiently. If the wick doesnt keep up you end up with a weak flavour because the juice is not actually getting to the coil fast enough because of the viscosity. Its like when your tank gets really empty or a wick starts getting dry and you start getting less flavour - same thing is happening. Once you get the right setup you will be smiling.
> 
> Here are some recommended setups:
> 
> ...



Good idea to always quote the post(s) you are responding too. Gives other members a better understanding. More so if the post responding to is not even on the same page.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/2/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, now I get the context. You were reacting to a post on the first page of this thread. The one below. I thought that was just a general remark.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea to always quote the post(s) you are responding too. Gives other members a better understanding. More so if the post responding to is not even on the same page.


Yeah it was late so not much elaboration from my side I admit. Just thinking out loud really quoting everybody in that part of the convo would have been a bit much. 

So yes very much general, happened to be the third thread in one day the topic of ideal temps and methods for a single specific juice (3 different juices with the same issue in other words) came up. 

Mental fart that just went straight to keyboard I guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

@Vapington I decided to make this a conversation instead of a review. It is sooo interesting really. 

Milked in a dripper versus a tank. The difference is unreal. Very sweet almost fruity in a tank. Totally like a glass of milk in my dripper. .6ohm dual build scottish wick. 

I would like to hit halfway between the two. Any thoughts? 

Excellent juice man exactly what I felt was missing pity it took me so long to try.


----------



## Vapington (5/3/16)

@Lord Vetinari thanks so much for your kind words! Try it with some nichrome wire in a dripper  24g 3mm ID 12 wraps duals and give it a good 90-100W

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

Vapington said:


> @Lord Vetinari thanks so much for your kind words! Try it with some nichrome wire in a dripper  24g 3mm ID 12 wraps duals and give it a good 90-100W


Dude I just finished a 12 wrap dual build about to wick it up. Will report back!


----------



## Roxy (10/3/16)

Strawb has changed my vaping world!!!!! love this stuff! In 1 week i have finished a 30ml bottle and managed to get my hands on a 100ml bottle. Every time i fill my tank with something else i land up wishing it was Strawb! Good going on this flavor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

Need to try that strawb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (10/3/16)

Roxy said:


> Strawb has changed my vaping world!!!!! love this stuff! In 1 week i have finished a 30ml bottle and managed to get my hands on a 100ml bottle. Every time i fill my tank with something else i land up wishing it was Strawb! Good going on this flavor


Thank you for sharing your experience @Roxy ! So happy to hear you enjoying Strawb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/3/16)

Vapington said:


> @Lord Vetinari thanks so much for your kind words! Try it with some nichrome wire in a dripper  24g 3mm ID 12 wraps duals and give it a good 90-100W


Hit the sweet spot in the Arctic at 52 watts. 

Anyhow I dont vape it on its own any longer. I have found a different use for it. It does wonders to round out a "flat" tasting juice. Adds an incredible third dimension. Best mixer around IMO. 

You should try it mixed half with Debbie. Match made in heaven.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (25/3/16)

Just got Milked and a lot of people say its not overwhelming.

From my experience its quite potent and I'm tasting a lot of vanilla. Full of flavour and very tasty but can't vape on it for too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Just got Milked and a lot of people say its not overwhelming.
> 
> From my experience its quite potent and I'm tasting a lot of vanilla. Full of flavour and very tasty but can't vape on it for too long.



What are you vaping it on @BrizzyZA (VapeLife) ?
Coil, power, device?


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/3/16)

Vaping Strawb love this stuff 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (25/3/16)

Silver said:


> What are you vaping it on @BrizzyZA (VapeLife) ?
> Coil, power, device?



Coil - Dual Alien Claptons @ 0.20ohms
Device - Twisted Triple Mechanical Box Mod (Dual 18650 parallel batteries)
Power - Around 68 watts at nominal 3.7 volts according to ohms law

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (6/4/16)

Vapington said:


> Ok I will try help you guys struggling. If you want to get the best out of them you are going to have to vape them in the right setup. Aim for a warm, dense vape setup thats where they will shine. I do not water down my juice at all so its very thick which means that you really need to have a setup that wicks very efficiently. If the wick doesnt keep up you end up with a weak flavour because the juice is not actually getting to the coil fast enough because of the viscosity. Its like when your tank gets really empty or a wick starts getting dry and you start getting less flavour - same thing is happening. Once you get the right setup you will be smiling.
> 
> Here are some recommended setups:
> 
> ...


Hey man regarding this, I've got a lemo 2. Single coil compatible of course, unless I work it really carefully. That aside, with this set up (around 20-25w and 0.5- 1.2ohm), what kind of juice should I be Vaping?


----------



## Vapington (6/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hey man regarding this, I've got a lemo 2. Single coil compatible of course, unless I work it really carefully. That aside, with this set up (around 20-25w and 0.5- 1.2ohm), what kind of juice should I be Vaping?



I never really had much fortune with the lemo 2 to be honest but it should handle 70VG/30PG and below just fine. So you should be all good with most of the juice currently on the market

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (6/4/16)

Vapington said:


> I never really had much fortune with the lemo 2 to be honest but it should handle 70VG/30PG and below just fine. So you should be all good with most of the juice currently on the market


Just now, I saw something about Rip Tripper's pancake wick. I looked at his wicking wondering "what the hell? Oh what the hell". Tried it. And have been blessed. Zero % leaking. No dry hits. 0.6ohm 30watts chain vaping, flavour flave. I feel like I've been compromising on average until now haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (6/4/16)

I'm curious about a smooth, milky fruit cereal. What should I go for, fruloops or milked? Being eyeing this good good for some time, and I'm on the verge of getting some. Just need some solution to my inner conflict haha


----------



## Vapington (6/4/16)

Well I am not allowed to punt my product on this thread. I can say that fruloops was discontinued so that should make your choice easy haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nic B (17/4/16)

phanatik said:


> Has anyone tried the NCV Juices?
> 
> I have a bottle of Max VG which i'm trying out and will post here, but was just wondering if anyone else has tried these?


My daily vape is Burst which i mix with 1 third Custard Cloud from Hazeworks. It is really an amazing combination. StrawB is also really good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/4/16)

Vapington said:


> Well I am not allowed to punt my product on this thread. I can say that fruloops was discontinued so that should make your choice easy haha


Very good move. Another Looper clone we can all do without. More exploring of new directions might be a risk but it will pay off.

Nobody does a sweet milky Chai one of the few directions milk still has open to it hint hint nudge nudge


----------



## Nic B (17/4/16)

Roxy said:


> Strawb has changed my vaping world!!!!! love this stuff! In 1 week i have finished a 30ml bottle and managed to get my hands on a 100ml bottle. Every time i fill my tank with something else i land up wishing it was Strawb! Good going on this flavor


Try Burst. I mix 2 parts Burst with 1 part Custard Cloud from Wazdworks. It's really nice. It's my allday vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (18/4/16)

Like the Redrish so much that I had to try the highly rated Milked.

Initial impression was that Milked was a completely over rated and bland juice, didn't really taste like anything.

Left it in the cupboard a couple of days, and gave it another go...

This juice is NOT bland, after my mishaps with a lot of dry hits on another juice, I filled a tank with milked and it had a whole new dimension. (maybe the dry hits were a much needed palate cleanser)

Milky cereal which can be described as almost a horlicks type of taste IMO.

Can see why this juice is so highly rated, and now that it is finished, i will definitely get a lot more of it, and maybe give Strawb a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (18/4/16)

E.T. said:


> Like the Redrish so much that I had to try the highly rated Milked.
> 
> Initial impression was that Milked was a completely over rated and bland juice, didn't really taste like anything.
> 
> ...


Great to hear you enjoyed Milked so much @E.T.


----------



## LeonG (22/4/16)

Had to get a bottle of StrawB after @Roxy 's comment on this thread. Was always doubting if i should but wow...just wow! wonderful and light flavor with nice strawberry after taste. Every time someone walk into the office now they go on about strawberry milkshakes! 

Vaping it with a SMOK TFV4 Micro, 0.3ohm CLP2 coils on 45 Watts...loving every drag on it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (22/4/16)

LeonG said:


> Had to get a bottle of StrawB after @Roxy 's comment on this thread. Was always doubting if i should but wow...just wow! wonderful and light flavor with nice strawberry after taste. Every time someone walk into the office now they go on about strawberry milkshakes!
> 
> Vaping it with a SMOK TFV4 Micro, 0.3ohm CLP2 coils on 45 Watts...loving every drag on it!!



@LeonG great to hear!  enjoy


----------



## Schnappie (30/4/16)

Strawb is Nesquick in a cloud! Yum finished a bottle. Next up redrish. Or Trinity if its releasing soon


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (23/5/16)

Bought my first Straw last week (100ml)
It's without a doubt the best strawberry vape I've had to date. 
Creamy-"milkshakey" inhale with a sweet-ripened strawberry exhale. Delicious. So happy I got a 100ml

@Vapington You keep making it, I'll keep buying it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/7/16)

Pulled the trigger and finally got Trinity and I am in awe...Total bliss in the target pro tank. Agree with the ingredients I can really taste the passion that went into this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (25/7/16)

Schnappie said:


> Pulled the trigger and finally got Trinity and I am in awe...Total bliss in the target pro tank. Agree with the ingredients I can really taste the passion that went into this!


These guys are really good. 
I've been through the entire line besides Redrish and I don't have a bad thing to say about any of them......All top class!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Starter (25/7/16)

After reading about Trinity I managed to buy a bottle this weekend all the hype was right. This is an amazing juice, I really like it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## snakevape (28/7/16)

Northern Craft Vapes, your juice is absolutely incredible.

Ordered some Milked and Strawb online for my girlfriend and I, initially I was worried that these juices would only perform in more 'advanced' setups.

We both have iStick Picos (one's using a cCell ceramic coil and another just the standard melo coils), and these juices are absolutely DELICIOUS. So impressed.

I'll be buying way more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (28/7/16)

Think Trinity on ice might be good too with a dash of menthol. Might try a few drops in a tank dont wana ruin this exquisite juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape Starter (28/7/16)

I agree, Redrish is lovely and Trinity is awesome. I just bought a bottle of Ripple yesterday and to be honest its quite overpowering.
Is it perhaps that I used it in 6mg nicotine or am I vaping it at a high temp being 240c on Ni200 coil?


----------



## Vapington (28/7/16)

snakevape said:


> Northern Craft Vapes, your juice is absolutely incredible.
> 
> Ordered some Milked and Strawb online for my girlfriend and I, initially I was worried that these juices would only perform in more 'advanced' setups.
> 
> ...


Great to hear @snakevape  thank you!


----------



## Vapington (28/7/16)

Vape Starter said:


> I agree, Redrish is lovely and Trinity is awesome. I just bought a bottle of Ripple yesterday and to be honest its quite overpowering.
> Is it perhaps that I used it in 6mg nicotine or am I vaping it at a high temp being 240c on Ni200 coil?


Glad to hear you enjoyed Redrish and Trinity @Vape Starter. Were those perhaps 3mg?


----------



## Vape Starter (29/7/16)

@Vapington the Redrish was 6mg and the Trinity was 3mg the juices are awesome maybe Ripple is not my taste but i'm not giving up on it and will continue to taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/9/16)

What's your opinion of NCV Frozen?

Opened up a bottle of NCV Frozen 5mg late Friday nite and I'm really loving this juice. I normally vape about 5ml per day, but it's been 2 days now and I've already used about 20 ml ... that's double what I normally vape!!!

I finished the last of my twisp juices (18mg) about 2 weeks ago and so I poured some Frozen (5mg) in the twisp clearo. Now I've often heard that twisp devices work best with twisp juices, but this is definitely not true with Frozen. Because it was vaping so good in the twisp, I put some in the nautilus mini. All I can say is that this stuff is amazing. 

Thanks @Vapington for putting this excellent juice on market.

Now I'm looking for a nice custard. Any suggestions ?

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (4/9/16)

@ddk1979 
I have to agree with you .......... the bottle you gave me is halfway already. 
Very nice juice .......... "Frozen yoghurt"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bazil96 (18/11/16)

Hi guys

Would just like to enquire, is it the white bottles that are the old stock and the clear bottles that are the new stock?

Acquired Redrish as im a great fan of this proudly South African brand but unfortunately im not having a great experience with it.


----------



## Schnappie (18/11/16)

bazil96 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Would just like to enquire, is it the white bottles that are the old stock and the clear bottles that are the new stock?
> 
> Acquired Redrish as im a great fan of this proudly South African brand but unfortunately im not having a great experience with it.


Hey man. The white bottles are the new stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/16)

Hi all

This is my first review of a NCV juice. I cannot believe it has taken me this long. Some background: I tasted some of the NCV juices at VapeCon *2015 *in their testers and quite liked the Strawberry one and the Redrish - but I just never got round to ordering them. 

For those who don't know, NCV is one of SA's leading juice manufacturers and is run by @Vapington on this forum. They have grown leaps and bounds in a short space of time and their juices can be found on many vaping retailers' shelves. They were exhibitors at both VapeCon 2015 and 2016. 

Now back to my story. When I went to Umhlanga after VapeCon this year, I popped in to Sir Vape (for the first time) and bought a few things. One of the juices I got was the double pack of NCV Frozen in 5mg. *It is 2 x 30ml bottles and I paid R260*. It's a 70% VG juice.

Been vaping it since then (not exclusively) and have dabbled a bit by mixing a few of my other juices with it. I kept the 2nd bottle for review purposes and have been vaping it unmodified for about 2 weeks in 3 devices. Here goes...

*NCV - FROZEN (5mg)*

*Bottom line - a delicious sour yoghurt taste with a bit of fruity creaminess. I like this juice for its authentic "sour dairy" feel. I find it very tasty and it makes me want to eat it. Super creation indeed and I loved vaping it. I would certainly like to re-order more. *




The juice has a light slightly orange colour. It has a sour dairy delicious smell. 

On the vape I get a *delicious sour yoghurt taste with a bit of creaminess.* The sour dairy part is very authentic (just like unsweetened yoghurt) and I find it very tasty. Then the creaminess, or a dairy sort of taste. I also get a slight sweetness. I can sometimes pick up traces of peach. There is also some feint fruitiness. 

I find the juice mildly flavoured. I sometimes wanted it to be a bit more flavoured. So it makes me vape more. But man, this juice is tasty, it makes me just want to eat it! 

It's definitely more of a complex juice because there are multiple dimensions here. The sourness, the dairy, the light fruitiness... and I pick up slight differences from toot to toot. Lovely.

It's not a sweet vape - I find it more on the sour side. But its not overly sour at all. On the dry/wet spectrum, I would say its more on the wettish side with some devices feeling wetter than others (more about that below). For me it's a coolish vape. It tastes very natural. *Very authentic* - not sure about the "frozen" in frozen yoghurt because I don't eat frozen yoghurt often - but that sour dairyness is just spot on.

I find the juice had a low throat hit at 5mg. It produced good vapour which is what I would expect for a 70% VG juice. 

The texture of the juice is super. Complements the flavour. It has a *smooth creamy sort of texture. *Premium feel. To me it was a mellowish vape. Not overbearing or bold - just nice. I would say this is an easy all dayer. Not too heavy on flavour and quite refreshing. I vaped it without an issue at all times of the day and enjoyed it before and after meals. 

The aftertaste was very light. That yoghurt taste doesn't stay for too long - but it was very pleasant. It's a lightish juice so it doesn't linger or leave a lasting aftertaste. 

The juice vaped well on my equipment. I vaped it concurrently on 3 devices. The Reo/RM2, the Reo/OL16 and the Serpent Mini 25. 

Let's get the *RM2 *out the way. This is my trusty flavour machine. Yes, it was a nice vape but I found the flavour a bit duller and muted. My RM2 works better for me on higher nicotine tobaccoes (for that strong MTL punch). I think this juice likes more power and more airflow. 

The *OL16 *is a flavour machine of note too! I am not that well versed on it yet but it has a good "thin wire" setup - twin 28g coils which works well in other juices I like. The *Serpent Mini 25 *had a 24g NI80 3.5mm single coil. So it's probably not a fair comparison in terms of the big difference in setup and gauges - but it made for a very interesting comparison.

While the OL16 was drier and crisper (which I enjoy thoroughly), the SM25 was deeper, richer, wetter and more intense. I also found a bit more "higher note" sourness on the OL16 and deeper dairy on the SM25. Both were very good and rendered the juice very well - *but if I had to choose one for this juice I would go with my SM25 setup! *

Any negatives? No major negatives at all. If anything I would have liked it to be a touch more flavoured and I would like to be able to try it at a higher nic strength  

Overall, NCV's Frozen is a superb juice. If you want to taste something dairy"ish" with a bit of a sour twang and some fruity creaminess, give it a try. 

Packaging:

The two glass juice bottles come in a cardboard box with all the details on it. Nice.
The juice bottles are fairly straightforward - clear glass with thin nozzled glass drippers. 
The labelling is good. It has the nic strength clearly marked but the PG/VG ratio is not on the bottle (it's on the cardboard box though).
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.
Equipment used:

Serpent Mini 25 / HotCig R150 - 0.6 ohm NI80 single 24g NI80 coil, 3.5mm ID - Cotton Bacon V2 wick - (30 to 35 Watts)
REO Grand/OL16 - 0.4 ohm dual coil - 28g Kanthal - Cotton Bacon V2 wick - (35 to 45 Watts, depending on battery level)

REO Grand/RM2 - 0.5 ohm para coil - Cotton Bacon V2 wick - (27 to 35 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

Sounds perfect for my taste. Thank you for a great review as always @Silver. Now I need it in 12 mg pronto @Vapington.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/16)

Andre said:


> Sounds perfect for my taste. Thank you for a great review as always @Silver. Now I need it in 12 mg pronto @Vapington.



Thanks @Andre !

12mg ! 
Imagine that. Oooh....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapington (28/11/16)

@Silver Thank you for such a detailed review and putting in a fair bit of time and thought into it, much appreciated! Awesome to to see that you enjoyed Frozen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (26/7/17)

Review: APEX

I don't usually do reviews but had really high hopes for Apex, given the reputation of the brand and the mixer behind it.
However after wicking a fresh build on my trusty Petri v2 22mm and dripping I was overcome by a crushing disappointment...





Namely that I had not thought of or mixed this myself!

I'm not one for going into super detailed analysis like silver so I'll just break down my analysis into a few simple categories:

Accuracy: 10/10
It's all in there, the outer candy shell, the juicy jelly layer and the creamy milk chocolate. All the elements are distinct and masterfully balanced.

Risk taking: 10/10
This is by no means a simple flavour profile to tackle and the challenge was handled with aplomb by @Vapington 

Flavour: 10/10 
Subtle & nuanced yet direct, balanced & accurate, this is an easy ADV for me (especially as I really enjoy chocolate vapes when done right!)

Jealousy: 10/10
OMG so jealous right now.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 18 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/7/17)

Lol... @method1 I actually thought one juice manufacturer was going to give a bad review of another's juice. Though to myself, "that's offsides"

Then I read on


----------



## Vapington (26/7/17)

method1 said:


> Review: APEX
> 
> I don't usually do reviews but had really high hopes for Apex, given the reputation of the brand and the mixer behind it.
> However after wicking a fresh build on my trusty Petri v2 22mm and dripping I was overcome by a crushing disappointment...
> ...



@method1 thank you so much for the kind words!!! Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (26/7/17)

NCV APEX REVIEW

Thank you Northern Craft Vapes "APEX" for this truly amazing flavour!!!!

Just picked up a bottle (3mg Nic) from Lung candy and I am absolutely blown away by this juice 

The flavour profile is spot on to Speckled Eggs and if I may say so myself, better than the real thing!!!

I just did a fresh wicking for this juice.
My setup
Sigelei Fuchai 213
Reload 24mm RTA by Reload Vapour USA
Dual Fused Claptons (GasPhase coils, 34g NiKrothal 80 with 26g Nikrothal 80, 5 wrap, 0.18 ohms)
Bacon V2 cotton

The flavour is more on the jelly side around 50 watts
More chocolatey and exactly speckled eggs at 60 watts
At 70 watts I get the speckled egg shell chocolate taste predominately with a nice light jelly on the exhale.

I just keep going between 50-70 watts because its so damn yummy 

I highly highly recommend this juice for those with the sweet tooth and those that enjoy the dessert vape.

Well done NCV!!!
Absolute Winner

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vapington (26/7/17)

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> NCV APEX REVIEW
> 
> Thank you Northern Craft Vapes "APEX" for this truly amazing flavour!!!!
> 
> ...


@Schnitzel Frontier thank you for sharing you experience with Apex! We really do appreciate your kind words! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown (26/7/17)

So picked up a bottle earlier and I must say, I am quite enjoying it so far.

Flavour profile is really well balanced, not overly sweet and the chocolate is not unpleasant like quite a few of the chocolate vapes I have tried.
I could certainly vape this a lot, I love the box it comes in and the white bottle with the shiny foil gold looks tops.

Although my bottle did come a with a of damage to it, very slight and the dripper seems to "leak" a bit. While priming the wicks, of my dripper and tank, quite a few drops fell by themself without me applying any pressure - although this perhaps could just be mine and has nothing to do with the juice itself though.

I seldom purchase juice, like very seldom. 3 bottles this year, of which Apex is the 3rd bottle I have purchased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (26/7/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So picked up a bottle earlier and I must say, I am quite enjoying it so far.
> 
> Flavour profile is really well balanced, not overly sweet and the chocolate is not unpleasant like quite a few of the chocolate vapes I have tried.
> I could certainly vape this a lot, I love the box it comes in and the white bottle with the shiny foil gold looks tops.
> ...


Thanks for sharing @PsyCLown! Shame sorry about the dropper! Happy to hear you enjoying it


----------



## Apollo (27/7/17)

Thank you @Vapington

You have changed the way I look at commercial juice. I have purchased NCV Apex about 15 minutes ago and Im totally sold on it. And I kinda hate you and love you at the same time... Something like a hatey-lovey thing I got going now...

This is the 2nd commercial juice I have bought this year and it won't be the last.

I just chucked it into my "office setup" (AL85 with baby beast) and damn bruh. Flipping through different wattages is a mind game. Cheesus Crust.

I get more chocolate at lower wattage and more candy/jelly at higher wattage.

What I particularly like about Apex is the fact that it isn't overly sweet, it's subtle yet very present. I would easily consider this an ADV

Can't wait to get home to put this on different setups and burn through the entire bottle!

I would rate Apex an easy 10/10.

Smooth, velvety vape porn complete with the mustache and leg hair!

Well done on this juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (27/7/17)

Berne van Rooyen said:


> Thank you @Vapington
> 
> You have changed the way I look at commercial juice. I have purchased NCV Apex about 15 minutes ago and Im totally sold on it. And I kinda hate you and love you at the same time... Something like a hatey-lovey thing I got going now...
> 
> ...


@Berne van Rooyen Ah thanks for the awesome review! Enjoy every bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huzidada (20/8/17)

@Vapington 
Look I know this is no review...

But Apex is so good it made me go out and buy some speckled eggs..

Nuff said...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (21/8/17)

huzidada said:


> @Vapington
> Look I know this is no review...
> 
> But Apex is so good it made me go out and buy some speckled eggs..
> ...



Awesome pic  Glad you are enjoying it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (5/12/17)

Anyone who knows me knows that I was a huge fan of the first Burst. It was my favourite commercial juice. So much so that when @Vaperite South Africa had their sale earlier this year I bought 500ml of the stuff. 

Then it was gone. 

I wasn't pleased. Why would such a good juice be cancelled?

So I was pretty excited when the new, re-imagined version was released. 

I went past the Vape Industry and picked up a couple bottles. Spent my evening rebuilding and rewicking to let the original and the re-imagined fight it out. Same build on mechs.
The RDA in question is the Petri v2 with normal caps. Each was bottom fed and each had dual 26ga SS 3mm ID 5 wrap coils in them. Fast ramp up and great flavour. 

The new juice is great. Lots more mango than the original. The peach wasn't as pronounced but worked well. Very little apricot. The custard sweetened it up really well and worked as a base. 

But then I started getting this almost medicinal aftertaste to it. Taking a vape was good, but the aftertaste wasn't sitting with me. Returning to the mod in the morning I could get that smell before taking a hit. It's not bad, just different.

Switching over to the original I got the great peach and apricot beechies flavour I love with a hint of mango and that thick cream backing it up. 

In the end, the original flavour squonk bottle was finished before the re-imagined version. 

The re-imagined is a great juice, but please @Vapington, if you are takiing the original off the market for good, release a "one shot" of the original so we can have that at least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Vapington (6/12/17)

spiv said:


> Anyone who knows me knows that I was a huge fan of the first Burst. It was my favourite commercial juice. So much so that when @Vaperite South Africa had their sale earlier this year I bought 500ml of the stuff.
> 
> Then it was gone.
> 
> ...



Hi @spiv Thank you for taking the time to review the New Burst. 

We will certainly consider a one shot for the Original in future.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA (2/5/19)

Juice Review for StrawB by NCV 

Take a bowl of your favourite fruity cereal loops and
pour over some of the best strawberry milk!
Feel free to check out the review 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapemachine_rsa-juice-reviews.t58681/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA (5/5/19)

New Review up for Carbide by NCV!
A delicious sweet grape and a shot of ice!

Check it out at:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapemachine_rsa-juice-reviews.t58681/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/19)

VapeMachine_RSA said:


> New Review up for Carbide by NCV!
> A delicious sweet grape and a shot of ice!
> 
> Check it out at:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapemachine_rsa-juice-reviews.t58681/



Nice review @VapeMachine_RSA and thanks for sharing your insights.
Sounds like a lovely juice

Just a headsup, when you link to the review, instead of going to just your review thread, you can link directly to the actual post on this juice review of yours. Saves the reader scrolling to find it. 

Like this:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapemachine_rsa-juice-reviews.t58681/#post-777129

Just click on the little post number below that post and it will show the URL for a link to that direct post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/20)

Here are my first impressions of Trinity Ice

Trinity was a big hit juice from NCV, loved by many and very popular when it was launched a few years ago. I did get it and could understand the attraction but wasn’t for me, I recall feeling it needed something to liven it up. Trinity Ice was released much later and I got a bottle. I think I tried it a while back but must have gotten distracted, so I didn’t write anything about it and it went into the cupboard. Found it and took it out yesterday. So this is a blast from the past of sorts! I have been vaping it in the Hadaly this weekend. I can’t remember what I paid for the 30ml bottle. I got the 6mg strength.

*NCV - TRINITY ICE 6mg*

First impression - a tasty fruity medley with a healthy dose of coolness. Very pleasant and enjoyable.

Its a great juice. A mixed fruity medley with a healthy dose of coolness. Lovely. It has a medium sweetness and a slight sourness. Hard to make out the flavours individually. We know from the description it’s a kiwi, white grape and strawberry mix. Perhaps the sweetness is the grapes and strawberry and the sourness the kiwi. But I don’t taste grapes or strawberries explicitly. It’s a mix. Tasty though and it’s blended very well.

The vape has a premium feel to it and the vapour is smooth. It’s not overly flavored so has good all day potential. The added coolness is super. Transformative from what I can remember of the normal Trinity juice. Amazing what a bit of ice can do!

Am enjoying this a lot and will continue to do so. Congrats on a lovely juice @Vapington. I know my comments may be very late but at least your juice is being enjoyed in this vape cave in 2020!







PS - great packaging. A white glass bottle in a neat cardboard box

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/1/20)

Great brand, their strawberry licorice was very disappointing. Trinity was good. They had a frozen litchi which was amazing, why was this discontinued ? I am not a fan of chocolate dominant eliquids but they used to make one of the best that I have ever tried, the chocolate speckled egg, also discontinued .

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Great brand, their strawberry licorice was very disappointing. Trinity was good. They had a frozen litchi which was amazing, why was this discontinued ? I am not a fan of chocolate dominant eliquids but they used to make one of the best that I have ever tried, the chocolate speckled egg, also discontinued .



They had a juice called Frozen which I loved. Also reviewed it. But it wasn’t a frozen litchi. It was more of a yoghurt type of taste with a bit of ice. 

I think the chocolate speckled egg one was called Apex. I didn’t get a chance to try it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/1/20)

@Silver , not to derail this thread but I think worth mentioning :

A while back I bought a bottle of Fantasi Orange not realising that it actually did contain quite a bit of ice (I seem to be allergic to ice and menthol).
Well, besides the ice, it tasted very good so when I heard that there was a Zero ice version I bought it and was bitterly disappointed. 
Tasted like crap !!!
Got me wondering how many other crappy juices are disguised by the addition of ice/menthol.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (27/1/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Great brand, their strawberry licorice was very disappointing. Trinity was good. They had a frozen litchi which was amazing, why was this discontinued ? I am not a fan of chocolate dominant eliquids but they used to make one of the best that I have ever tried, the chocolate speckled egg, also discontinued .



@CMMACKEM Here's a very good liquorice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (28/1/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Great brand, their strawberry licorice was very disappointing. Trinity was good. They had a frozen litchi which was amazing, why was this discontinued ? I am not a fan of chocolate dominant eliquids but they used to make one of the best that I have ever tried, the chocolate speckled egg, also discontinued .


Yes we have discontinued a few products, unfortunately their sales were no longer high enough to stay in production. However we have added many new products so check em out if you would like

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapington (28/1/20)

Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions of Trinity Ice
> 
> Trinity was a big hit juice from NCV, loved by many and very popular when it was launched a few years ago. I did get it and could understand the attraction but wasn’t for me, I recall feeling it needed something to liven it up. Trinity Ice was released much later and I got a bottle. I think I tried it a while back but must have gotten distracted, so I didn’t write anything about it and it went into the cupboard. Found it and took it out yesterday. So this is a blast from the past of sorts! I have been vaping it in the Hadaly this weekend. I can’t remember what I paid for the 30ml bottle. I got the 6mg strength.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the review @Silver! Wow thats an old bottle, much has change lol! Glad it has held up so many years!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/1/20)

Silver said:


> They had a juice called Frozen which I loved. Also reviewed it. But it wasn’t a frozen litchi. It was more of a yoghurt type of taste with a bit of ice.
> 
> I think the chocolate speckled egg one was called Apex. I didn’t get a chance to try it.



Yes Frozen, it was Litchi yogurt with that slight cooling effect? I could have sworn it was Litchi. I remember buying 3 bottles in January 2017.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (29/1/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Yes Frozen, it was Litchi yogurt with that slight cooling effect? I could have sworn it was Litchi. I remember buying 3 bottles in January 2017.


It was a Peach and Litchi Frozen yogurt yes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69 (31/1/20)

How about releasing one shots of those liquids or the recipe if it is not doing well?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rey_Rey (12/2/20)

Vapington said:


> Yes we have discontinued a few products, unfortunately their sales were no longer high enough to stay in production. However we have added many new products so check em out if you would like



You guys could release the recipe's for the people that supported and loved the juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kirsty101 (13/2/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Great brand, their strawberry licorice was very disappointing. Trinity was good. They had a frozen litchi which was amazing, why was this discontinued ? I am not a fan of chocolate dominant eliquids but they used to make one of the best that I have ever tried, the chocolate speckled egg, also discontinued .




Check out Ripple. It's a Litchi lemonade on ice by Nvc it is amazing.....

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

